# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Real Madrid

## Fittox

(Pasi qe tema tjeter e dedikuar kampionit aktual te Spanjes Real Madrid kishte mbushur mbi 500 postime une vendosa ta hap nje teme te re, ndoshta nuk kam bere gabim qe e hapa kete teme por nese kam gabuar dhe kam bere diq jashte regullave at'her ju mbetet moderatoreve te vendosin)

*    FC REAL MADRID*



*
Do te debatojm ketu reth skuadres mbretrore 
Lojerat, Lojtaret, Golat e gjithqka qe ka te beje per Real Madrid. 
Shpresoj te flitet vetem per Real Madrid sepse ne temat me pare
shume here kam menduar qe kam hyre ne temen e Barcelones.
Kur e permenda Barcelonen shpresojm se shume shpejte do ta menjanojm diferencen e pikeve dhe te behemi kampion.


*

----------


## Bledari

Mengjesin e sotem presidenti i Realit te Madridit, Ramon Kalderon dha doreheqjen. Lajmi eshte publikuar nga e perditshmja spanjolle Marka.

Numri 1 i skuadres madrilene eshte akuzuar per manipulime ne zgjedhjet e fundit, si rezultat i se cilave mbajti serish presidencen. Edhe per kete manipulim ka qene serish Marka ajo qe e ka bere publik dhe qe me sa duket ka sjelle kete termet ne presidencen e Realit te Madridit.

Menjehere pas publikimit te ketij lajmi i gjithe stafi drejtues i skuadres spanjolle ka ushtruar presion ndaj presidentit, duke e shtyre deri ne vendimin e doreheqjes. Ne vendin e Kalderon momentalisht do te qendroje zevendes presidenti Vinsente Boluda.

Pritet qe te caktohet mbledhja e asamblese drejtuese te klubit per te ribere zgjedhjet, nga ku do te dale presidenti i ri i nje nder skuadrave me te medha te futbollit spanjoll dhe europian.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Mendoj se nje nder kryesoret per te zene vendin e Kalderon,do jete F.Perez.

Ishalla nuk perserit gafen e pare kur ka qene ne krye te R.Madrid,ku ne leter ishte "Galaktik" dhe ne fushe "Diletant"

----------


## strong_07

Presidenti i Real Madridit, Ramon Calderon pritet sot te jap dorheqje

----------


## RaPSouL

> Presidenti i Real Madridit, Ramon Calderon pritet sot te jap dorheqje


Ai vetëm se dha dorëheqje sot në mesditë.

----------


## strong_07

gjithcka do te jet konfirmusese ne oren 18

----------


## oliinter

po ai zgjebarrak ka qen keshtu qe nuk me vjen keq fare.

----------


## 100% MERENGUES

ehheheheh
kto barcelonistat jane mesuar keshtu ne tema te ekipeve tjera te flasin sepse ju duket se ne në temen e barces nuk po i shohim se cka po postojne dhe thone hajde vrap te tema e realit
hahahhaha................

----------


## FcBrC

"EDHE UNE KAM QENE NE ASAMBLENE E REAL MADRIDIT"  

ahahah


Laporta mas shkarkimit te  Calderon " JETA VAZHDON "


Ps. Hajde more perhajr .

----------


## arton_23

> "EDHE UNE KAM QENE NE ASAMBLENE E REAL MADRIDIT"  
> 
> ahahah
> 
> 
> Laporta mas shkarkimit te  Calderon " JETA VAZHDON "
> 
> 
> Ps. Hajde more perhajr .


a i shtit hunt a 
ketu po flitet per calderonin o zotni spo te vet kerkush se a ke qen edhe ti ne asamble

----------


## ReaLFan

* 
Calderon jep dorëheqje 

Presidenti i Real Madridit, Ramon Calderon, ka dhënë dorëheqje para bordit të klubit mëngjesin e të premtes.
Calderon është larguar nga posti i tij si pasoje e skandalit të fundit, me çrast ishte njoftuar se ai ishte zgjedhur president duke mashtruar me votimin ku kanë marrë pjesë disa jo-anëtarë të Asamblesë së klubit. 

Vendin e tij do ta zë zëvendëspresidenti aktual, Vicente Boluda, ndërsa zgjedhjet për presidentin e ri do të planifikohen në të ardhmen, por sipas të gjitha gjasave nuk do të mbahen deri në fund të sezonit.
*

----------


## strong_07

Iku presidenti i deshtuar do te vjene nje president tjeter i deshtuar

----------


## Fittox

> Iku presidenti i deshtuar do te vjene nje president tjeter i deshtuar



Pse i deshtuar ..

dy here rradhazi eshte duke fituar La ligen ..

----------


## strong_07

> Pse i deshtuar ..
> 
> dy here rradhazi eshte duke fituar La ligen ..


lere la ligen Ligen e kampioneve a ka arrit ne cerek finale donjeher ki president

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Iku dhe ky me bisht nder shaleeee...Hajde me te mire : @ff...

----------


## The.ReaL

Ju te tifozet e Barces me mire msheleni gojen se askush nuk ju kerkoi mendim , shpresoj te vij nje kryetar i mirë i cili do te dinte te bente transfere te mira dhe te qelluara edhe pse pa e shkarku Mijatovic kjo eshte e pamundur. me serb nuk behet ekipi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fittox

*Real Madrid [3 - 1] Osasuna* 


20' [0 - 1]  J. Nekounam   

50' [1 - 1] S. Ramos    

64' [2 - 1] G. Higuain    

90' [3 - 1] A. Robben

----------


## The.ReaL

Urime tifozave fitorja jone shpresoj te vazhdoj seria e fitoreve  :shkelje syri:

----------


## arton_23

Real Madrid ka hyr ne gar per blerjen e braziljanit Kaka sipas News Of The World

----------


## strong_07

Nuk shpenzon aq pare Reali per blerjen e Kakes

----------

